
Blue-rich light from LEDs impacts human health and the environment - nickt
http://darksky.org/ama-report-affirms-human-health-impacts-from-leds/
======
nickt
Link to the AMA report (warning - PDF)

[http://darksky.org/wp-content/uploads/bsk-pdf-
manager/AMA_Re...](http://darksky.org/wp-content/uploads/bsk-pdf-
manager/AMA_Report_2016_60.pdf)

